# amonia



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

in one of my 75's im having an amonia prob. well its not to high but its like .25 i cant get it lower, idid a water change 40% day before yesterday, no change. so i did 1 today 40%. i know its my plants,but i keep up on them everyday, or them crappy goldfish, so im geting my p tomorrow, so i was thinking i would add that ammo lock from aquarium pharmaceutical to my media, my question is will i see a ammo spike when adding to my media. im running 2 biowheels 350's.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

what test kit are you using? what's all in the tank right now?


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

joedizzlempls said:


> what test kit are you using? what's all in the tank right now?


im using the aquarium pharmaceutical test kit, i have plants and 10 goldfish


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

how long has the tank been set up?


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

joedizzlempls said:


> how long has the tank been set up?


its been up for 1month, everything else is good, nitrite 0, nitrate10 , ph always at 7.5, my elong is going in their.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

how often are you feeding the goldfish?


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

joedizzlempls said:


> how often are you feeding the goldfish?


every other day.


----------

